# 2 yrs old WGSL female



## Sabina22 (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi! This is Lara , an almost 2 yrs old female. She is SG rated and currently in training for IPO 1. I would really like to see your opinions about her. Thank you!


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

She is beautiful!! Enjoy


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Beautiful bitch!


----------



## Sabina22 (Jan 5, 2015)

Thank you all!! I am still open to hearing your critiques about her, what you like and most of all what you think should be better!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Super nice bitch! I'm having a hard time finding something I don't like or would improve without being able to see her or touch her in person. In photos she is very nice. I like her overall structure, nice head but still feminine, pretty expression, looks good in movement. Good luck with the IPO1 and V rating!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Lovely bitch! I can't offer a critique, but I really like her.


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

nice female, good pigment, good dark eyes, feminine head, good expression, good withers and good topline, good length of croup and well angled, upper arm needs to be a little longer, very good angulation in the front and rear, pasterns look a little short however might just be the long grass in the image.
shows excellent reach and extension in her gaiting image,

Congratulations you have a beautiful bitch.


----------



## Sabina22 (Jan 5, 2015)

Thank you all for your critiques&compliments! I am really happy to see that you like her and I'm glad to have learned more things about her! <3


----------

